# Any Way To Change Notification Window To Go Top To Bottom?



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I think its kinda annoying that the notification window is accessed by scrolling bottom to top. Is there an option to change the way you access the notification window to scroll top to bottom like all other Android phones and devices?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> I think its kinda annoying that the notification window is accessed by scrolling bottom to top. Is there an option to change the way you access the notification window to scroll top to bottom like all other Android phones and devices?


CM7 settings, tablet tweaks


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Tablet Tweaks >Uncheck bottom status bar.

This gives you the effect you want, though the buttons move with it.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Tablet Tweaks >Uncheck bottom status bar.
> 
> This gives you the effect you want, though the buttons move with it.


Yeah I noticed that option before but I was hoping if there was a way to leave the buttons at the bottom and be able to scroll from top to bottom. I don't get why the buttons have to follow with it. Is this a pure CM thing? I don't know much about CM on other devices since this is my first device using it.


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

I found that I kept opening the notification screen by accident when using other buttons. Guess I have fat fingers..
Under tablet tweeks I checked the Dead zone box and now it will only open if I swipe near the right or left side of the screen, the middle doesn't seem to activate it.
Don't know if that will help you at all, but it sure has made it easier for me.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

what you can do is change adw launcher settings for swipe down behavior to open notification. it isn't exactly the same but close enough. setting is located in adwlauncher general behavior.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> Yeah I noticed that option before but I was hoping if there was a way to leave the buttons at the bottom and be able to scroll from top to bottom. I don't get why the buttons have to follow with it. Is this a pure CM thing? I don't know much about CM on other devices since this is my first device using it.


Yes, it is a CM thing, as the buttons are built into the bar.


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> Yeah I noticed that option before but I was hoping if there was a way to leave the buttons at the bottom and be able to scroll from top to bottom. I don't get why the buttons have to follow with it. Is this a pure CM thing? I don't know much about CM on other devices since this is my first device using it.


*How to move the notification bar to the top and have the standard buttons on the bottom;*
Go into Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Tablet Tweaks > uncheck Bottom status bar
Go to the market and install the Button Savior app.
In Button Savior go to Sidebar Orientation and choose Horizontal(Bottom/Right)
Finally go into into Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Tablet Tweaks > Choose Soft-buttons and uncheck all the buttons.
To pull up the Back, Settings, Home, etc buttons with Button Savior just click the small arrow on the right or left side of the screen. I also turn off auto-hide in Button Savior so my buttons will always be on the bottom and then just hide them when I don't need them.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

ften said:


> *How to move the notification bar to the top and have the standard buttons on the bottom;*
> Go into Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Tablet Tweaks > uncheck Bottom status bar
> Go to the market and install the Button Savior app.
> In Button Savior go to Sidebar Orientation and choose Horizontal(Bottom/Right)
> ...


Thanks for the tips but this is not exactly what I was looking for. I don't want to get rid of the back, home, menu soft buttons on the bottom left corner of the screen. I just want to move the status bar to scroll down to view notifications (like on any normal Android phone or tablet) instead of scroll up to view notifications like in CM. Looks like the status bar is built into CM in the manner that you can only scroll up to view so I'll live with that.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Having 2 menu bars eating up screen real estate isn't something I would want to add to CM7.
I know its just a personal preference, but having buttons, notifications, etc in one place makes more sense to me than having to reach across the screen for notifications.
Ergonomically it makes sense to me for them to be all be close together.
Also, I do not swipe up for the notifications. I use the button instead and enable the notification bar dead zone.

Note: all of this is a temporary solution until ICS anyway.


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> Thanks for the tips but this is not exactly what I was looking for. I don't want to get rid of the back, home, menu soft buttons on the bottom left corner of the screen. I just want to move the status bar to scroll down to view notifications (like on any normal Android phone or tablet) instead of scroll up to view notifications like in CM. Looks like the status bar is built into CM in the manner that you can only scroll up to view so I'll live with that.


My back, home , etc aren't removed, this is how my home screen looks. I'm not a fan of the built in buttons ether, which is why I came up with an alternate solution.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

ften said:


> My back, home , etc aren't removed, this is how my home screen looks. I'm not a fan of the built in buttons ether, which is why I came up with an alternate solution.


As a suggestion, you could use VTL Launcher rather than ADW. You could then set the 'gravity' on your bottom app launcher bar to left (will push all your app icons to the left side of the screen) so the don't overlap your Button Savior.


----------

